# Picture of my Aquadive BS 100 that was taken by a photographer last night at an informal GTG...



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice pic WCB. Hope you had fun as everyone else that went as well...


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

The name is Bill and we have a weekly meeting among watch friends. Last nights theme was Tudor/Rolex I brought this one...

Tudor Hydro 1200












arutlosjr11 said:


> Very nice pic WCB. Hope you had fun as everyone else that went as well...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Cool photo Bill! Thanks for sharing :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice BS100 but photo seems a bit out of focus to me.


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

It's getting hard to resist picking one of these beauties up! Such a cool diver.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

W. C. Bartlett said:


> The name is Bill and we have a weekly meeting among watch friends. Last nights theme was Tudor/Rolex I brought this one...
> 
> Tudor Hydro 1200


Great watch as well, Bill <-------- Note that I used the name! :}


----------

